# Steady Form



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone use the steady form on their bow? Just curious if it made a difference or not. 

www.steadyform.com


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

starcraft36 said:


> Does anyone use the steady form on their bow? Just curious if it made a difference or not.
> 
> www.steadyform.com


Zach,
save yourself the $130.00 and just don't grip/choke your riser.
this is the #1 reason you torque a bow. if you shoot with your bow hand open you will not torque the bow.
a lot of guys feel they need to choke the riser and this is just a bad habit and its a hard one to break.
when your a full drawl that bow isn't going anywhere...so there's no reason to choke that riser.
what I do is shoot open handed and when I release I let the bow sling "catch my bow" I've NEVER torque my bow.
I can kind of see this helping a beginner. but save your money and have someone teach you to shoot the right the first time.
I had a guy tell me once a bow hunter will buy anything...and that's sssoo true...lol


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

True but I still believe everyone torques the bow to some degree it's just how much and can you repeat it. How else would you explain a difference left to right in different shooters. After thousands of practice arrows you are more consistent but the bow has to torque some. I have friends that love these but as fish said good form and practice makes it just more weight to drag around.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

[QUOTE="fish4wall, post: 
I had a guy tell me once a bow hunter will buy anything...and that's sssoo true...lol[/QUOTE]
True statement


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

jray said:


> True but I still believe everyone torques the bow to some degree it's just how much and can you repeat it. How else would you explain a difference left to right in different shooters. After thousands of practice arrows you are more consistent but the bow has to torque some. I have friends that love these but as fish said good form and practice makes it just more weight to drag around.



I'd say the biggest reason why some ones shot goes left or right or even up or down is they move.
when I start teaching some one the first thing I ask if have they ever played golf?
archery is so much like golf...everything has got to be the same every time...lol
I agree that there's some torque going on..but if guys and gals would just stop choking the riser they'll be amazed how better they'll shoot.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish4wall is correct... Shoot with an open hand.. The only part of your hand that should be touching the bow at full draw, is your palm. That's exactly what the wrist strap is for in the bow... After the shot , just let the bow fall forward.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Starcraft....You are obviously asking because you feel you could be more consistent with your shot. I will say I agree with what others have said. Don't torque the bow and practice, practice and practice more. However, I do have a Steady Form on my bow and yes it does help. It helps me by taking one more thing off my mind while I shoot. It eliminates the torque, puts my arm in the same position each and every time, etc, etc. It's truly an amazing product. As others have said, consistency is the key and this will help you be more consistent. Especially, when the big buck is coming in and your heart starts pounding.

I'll also say the inventor, Nick Albanese, is a class act guy too. So I say try it if you feel you need the help. If not, as other said, don't torque and practice, practice and practice more.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Being an old guypast bowhunter I hope I can explain this from a less is better point of view. Shooting variances left and right may be caused by how much your back tension form is set or locked out. Having your shoulders pulled back as if your trying to put your shoulder blades together. The moment of release keep your sight on target until your arrow reaches the target this helps keep your bow steady and better groups. Most shooters will find they will shoot their best the first few arrows they release at the begining of practice. Have someone watch your form from behind over your shoulder or better yet video yourself to see your form for yourself. The shot spread left and right is caused many times by fatigue of the muscles we only use when drawing, holding and shooting a bow. The longer you shoot the wider the group the more your grip the handle. The more frustrated you get and bows fly through the air. Lol. Think of shooting practice as training for you muscles. Back in the old days many us would buy heavy poundage bows to shoot faster. I shot 85 pounds on a Martin Cougar 2 bow in the quest for speed. It all sounds crazy now just to get over 200 fps with a heavy hunting weight arrow. A good amount of firm grip on risers and bad form back them from being overbowed aka to much pull poundage. Try a lighter draw weight if you shooting improves you may consider hunting with a lighter weight or having longer and more often practice sessions until your desired pull weight is easy for you to control. Good bow form needs year round practice conditioning muscles and muscle memory. To measure your improvement shoot longer distances for practice when you hold good groups beyond hunting range your ready for the up close big buck moment when all the practice makes the shot all automatic. I hope I helped some and did not confuse the issue for you. 
Ps Releases are a good idea that helps with another critical element of shooting. Good luck


----------

